# Couple New Ones



## BassBlaster (Feb 17, 2013)

Between Daytona qualifying and playing around on WB, I found a little time to be in the shop today!!

This stylus pen is made from a blank I got from James last week. Its maple burl with a little spalt, cast in Alumilite. I hadnt messed with Alumilite prior to today but I got to say, this stuff is a joy to turn. My wife says this is her favorite pen that I have ever made. She may be a bit biased as I made it for her!! Brownie points!! Thanks for the awesome blanks James. I may have to order some more because I think she is making plans for the others, lol.

Chrome Sierra Stylus / Maple Burl, Cast Alumilite / CA Finish

[attachment=18543]

[attachment=18544]


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 17, 2013)

This one is made from the yellow cedar burl blank that MrFish sent me in the pen exchange. This stuff is incredible. It looks good in raw form but when you apply the finish this stuff really pops. I love it. It also makes the shop smell really good!! Given the rarity of this wood, I thought it should get some good componants so I went with a Gent II rollerball. Maybe it should have been a Statesmen fountain. This is one of my favorites, allthough every time I make a new pen, it becomes my new favorite, lol. Thanks for the awesome blank MrFish!!

Black Titanium Jr. Gent II / Yellow Cedar Burl

[attachment=18545]

[attachment=18546]

[attachment=18547]


----------



## longbeard (Feb 17, 2013)

Those look great Dennis, i like the 2nd one best with the added finial. You got some nice wood from Mrfish. Fit and finish looks spot on.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 17, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Those look great Dennis, i like the 2nd one best with the added finial. You got some nice wood from Mrfish. Fit and finish looks spot on.



Thanks. I'm partial to the second one too but my wife would argue with ya. She asked, Did you post my pen on your wood site? What did they say? Do they like it?

Lol, I think she likes her new pen!!


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2013)

The finial is a great touch to a sweet pen!!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 17, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Those look great Dennis, i like the 2nd one best with the added finial. You got some nice wood from Mrfish. Fit and finish looks spot on.
> ...



I hear ya, my wife don't have but about 27 pens


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 17, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> Between Daytona qualifying and playing around on WB, I found a little time to be in the shop today!!
> 
> This stylus pen is made from a blank I got from James last week. Its maple burl with a little spalt, cast in Alumilite. I hadnt messed with Alumilite prior to today but I got to say, this stuff is a joy to turn. My wife says this is her favorite pen that I have ever made. She may be a bit biased as I made it for her!! Brownie points!! Thanks for the awesome blanks James. I may have to order some more because I think she is making plans for the others, lol.
> 
> Chrome Sierra Stylus / Maple Burl, Cast Alumilite / CA Finish



AWESOME PEN!!!! 
That is better than I could have made it. I am glad you really liked turning it. I like turning the pure alumilite blanks because it just flys over your head, and you dont run into any wood to slow you down. I will have some more blanks up sooon. I just stocked up on a whole bunch of cracked ebony, amboyna burl and lots of other crazy looking woods. Andddddd think spruce cones... I am glad you liked the blank so much. I aim to please.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 17, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > Between Daytona qualifying and playing around on WB, I found a little time to be in the shop today!!
> ...



I doubt that, Ive seen your pens and your an excellent pen turner!!

Cast amboyna sounds cool!!

You hit a home run with these blanks, she is still talking about that pen, lol. Thanks again!!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 17, 2013)

You did that yellow cedar justice for sure, love it. That cast is really cool also, makes me excited as I just boxed up some cutoffs to send James to be cast.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 18, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> You did that yellow cedar justice for sure, love it. That cast is really cool also, makes me excited as I just boxed up some cutoffs to send James to be cast.



Thanks and thanks for the blank. My shop still smells great!!

He does a great job with these blanks and the Alumilite really is a joy to turn. Had this blank been solid Alumilite, it wouldnt have even needed to be sanded.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll set some of those cedar blanks aside with your name on them, just incase we ever have the opportunity to do business again


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 18, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> I'll set some of those cedar blanks aside with your name on them, just incase we ever have the opportunity to do business again



Sweeeeeeeet!!


----------

